# Furries and hunting



## Kanic (Jun 24, 2009)

Do you think it's contradictory for a furry to also be a hunter (excluding hunting other furries)? I realize that many, including myself, have a great respect for animals. I also know many would not harm an animal unless out of self defense. However, because of failing to control certain animal populations, such as deer, can lead to numerous problems, I am not against hunting in that regard. And you?


----------



## gray_foxor (Jun 24, 2009)

Want to start hunting for sport. I wanna make it fair though. I'll hide in the bushes with my ghillie suit and a survival knife.


----------



## J-wolf (Jun 24, 2009)

Personally I'm a hunter in the fact that I go hunting, but I have never actually shot anything living.


----------



## Kanic (Jun 24, 2009)

gray_foxor said:


> Want to start hunting for sport. I wanna make it fair though. I'll hide in the bushes with my ghillie suit and a survival knife.


No firearm = oldschool. Unless you're using a musket



J-wolf said:


> Personally I'm a hunter in the fact that I go hunting, but I have never actually shot anything living.


 
That doesn't change the fact that you're a hunter though


----------



## J-wolf (Jun 24, 2009)

gray_foxor said:


> Want to start hunting for sport. I wanna make it fair though. I'll hide in the bushes with my ghillie suit and a survival knife.


 Try bird hunting like that. That would be awesome.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 24, 2009)

I have no problem with hunting if you are using all of the parts of the animal instead of taking a specific part and throwing the rest away.


----------



## nobu (Jun 24, 2009)

I dont hunt cuz im to damn lazy, but as long as you eat/use it its cool, deer jerky is the best mmmmmmm...


----------



## the grey fox (Jun 24, 2009)

as soon as i get my own private island i will gather humans to hunt. humans are the ultimate sport.


----------



## J-wolf (Jun 24, 2009)

the grey fox said:


> as soon as i get my own private island i will gather humans to hunt. humans are the ultimate sport.


 The Most Dangerous Game by Richard Connell


----------



## moonchylde (Jun 24, 2009)

the grey fox said:


> as soon as i get my own private island i will gather humans to hunt. humans are the ultimate sport.



Make sure the humans you get actually know something about survival, or you'll have one boring hunt on your hands (you know, when they fall down crying or try to hide five feet from where they started running). 

As for the topic at hand, I'm not against hunting for food, and I'm not against leather or fur that's been hunted (why waste it?), but I hate trophy hunters. I don't know how many times I've stumbled across headless deer skeletons while hiking off-trail, who were killed, decapitated, and left to rot. That's just disrespectful, and more then a little creepy.


----------



## the grey fox (Jun 24, 2009)

> Make sure the humans you get actually know something about survival, or you'll have one boring hunt on your hands (you know, when they fall down crying or try to hide five feet from where they started running).


 but they can't be too good, or they might fight back.



> As for the topic at hand, I'm not against hunting for food, and I'm not against leather or fur that's been hunted (why waste it?), but I hate trophy hunters. I don't know how many times I've stumbled across headless deer skeletons while hiking off-trail, who were killed, decapitated, and left to rot. That's just disrespectful, and more then a little creepy.


agreed. remember kids, the grey fox says trophy hunting is wrong.


----------



## Shino (Jun 24, 2009)

I disapprove for one simple reason: most people up here hunt for sport. It's one thing if you do it to survive (food, defense, etc), but to do it just to claim your spot on the local buck pool I find downright offensive.
I should also mention that if you take away the tools, human beings (indeed, most primates) are _very_ poor hunters. I don't see how killing a defenseless animal from far away then tying it to the hood of your car is appropriate in any way shape or form.

Damn rednecks.


----------



## PriestRevan (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm not the hunting type, and I blame the "animal populations getting out of control" thing on humans taking up so much land anyways. If some people want to hunt to make up for this, then fine.


----------



## Leeham991dark (Jun 24, 2009)

I actually have no problems killing any animal unless it is VERY intelligent. That means I would not kill a dolphin, a whale or any kind of predatory bird. Wouldn't mind putting a few slugs into my mathematician next door neighbor though...


----------



## HoneyPup (Jun 24, 2009)

I am not a hunter; however I see no problem with those that hunt and eat their kill... or bring it back for me to eat  *nom nom nom* love venison. 



Leeham991dark said:


> I actually have no problems killing any animal unless it is VERY intelligent. That means I would not kill a dolphin, a whale or any kind of predatory bird. Wouldn't mind putting a few slugs into my mathematician next door neighbor though...


Intelligence is determined by human standards, and I think is rather flawed. From what I've seen people think the more like us a critter is, the more intelligent it is.


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 24, 2009)

I don't really see a problem with hunting, and I sure do not see any contradictory aspect of a furry going hunting. An animal rights activist, yes. Furry, no.


----------



## Wreth (Jun 24, 2009)

I'ma  vegetarian so i would never hunt myself. Though i'm not an idiot and i am aware hunting is more humane than slaughter houses and battery farming.


----------



## the grey fox (Jun 24, 2009)

i can't stand trophy hunting yet for some reason i always fantasise about harpooning a whale.


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm a hunter and a furry. I see no problem. I see no problem with trohpy hunting as long as you are using the deer and not just killing it for the antler. You can easily wait for the deer to shed their antlers and work at finding them rather than killing them. But if you are hunting and use the meat and maybe the capes, I see no problem with trying to get a trophy in the meantime.


----------



## moonchylde (Jun 24, 2009)

Rostam The Grey said:


> I'm a hunter and a furry. I see no problem. I see no problem with trohpy hunting as long as you are using the deer and not just killing it for the antler. You can easily wait for the deer to shed their antlers and work at finding them rather than killing them. But if you are hunting and use the meat and maybe the capes, I see no problem with trying to get a trophy in the meantime.



Off topic a bit: Everyone keeps telling me that when I have to go buy antler for projects. Where the hell are people finding them? The few I find (yes, during shedding season) are so chewed up by rodents that they're useless for anything but a file. 

Back on topic (sort of): 





> That means I would not kill a dolphin



I couldn't kill a dolphin (unless he was trying to rape me, that's just self-defense), but if you love seals, you hate penguins! Club a seal, save a penguin! :twisted:

/horrible joke


----------



## ~secret~ (Jun 24, 2009)

I dont see how there's any contradiction between hunting and being a furry. To be honest, I have no problem with killing anything that's not human or that I care about. As long as it's for some good reason I dont mind. And 'because I want to' isn't a good enough reason.

EDIT: I'd kill a dolphin :T


----------



## Arch Wolf (Jun 24, 2009)

J-wolf said:


> The Most Dangerous Game by Richard Connell



Awesome book.

I am not a fan of hunting and never was, but if someone is hunting to stay alive, then yes, it's ok to hunt. That's just nature, not just the nature of humans but the nature of all animals. Hunting for sport, for fun, for profit, etc. is just horrible. There is no point to it at all, is completely unacceptable and should not be legal.


----------



## Attaman (Jun 24, 2009)

Deer, bears, etc. are _not_ defenseless.  You try charging one with your bare hands one-on-one, see how defensless the thing are.  Feeling lucky, try Moose v Car and _still_ see just how defenseless the animal is.  Not that I approve of hunting just for the sake of killing, but there's other reasons to hunt besides to eat.  For instance, population control if one species is growing too numerous to support itself.



Shino said:


> I should also mention that if you take away the tools, human beings (indeed, most primates) are _very_ poor hunters.


Perhaps, but it only takes a man armed with a firewood log to take down a 300lb bear.  I don't quite think "something you can pick up and throw" counts as a tool.



			
				prettylilpup said:
			
		

> Intelligence is determined by human standards, and I think is rather flawed. From what I've seen people think the more like us a critter is, the more intelligent it is.


  And what else should we compare it to?  Either way we're at the height of the intelligence chart, all that varies is how many critters count as "smart" and how many don't.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Jun 24, 2009)

Vile. Just vile.


----------



## Mewizkuit (Jun 24, 2009)

HUNTING?
DO NOT WANT!:cry:

I don't approve of hunting
Killing is not something I like
I even have trouble killing insects sometimes


----------



## Arch Wolf (Jun 24, 2009)

Attaman said:


> For instance, population control if one species is growing too numerous to support itself.



No. Nature takes care of that all on it's own. Besides, where is the damn population control for the human race? There isn't one and we will simply lead ourselves to our own demise. There's your population control.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jun 24, 2009)

Arch Wolf said:


> No. Nature takes care of that all on it's own. Besides, where is the damn population control for the human race? There isn't one and we will simply lead ourselves to our own demise. There's your population control.



Population control for humans? AIDS. There, I said it.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm a taxidermist.
 I'll hunt anything.
I've even trapped pigeons in my own backyard and stuffed them.

I have no problem with hunting as long as you're going to use the animal. 

and dont hunt endangered species. we need them to breed more so then we could hunt them.


----------



## Attaman (Jun 24, 2009)

Arch Wolf said:


> No. Nature takes care of that all on it's own.


 Oh really.  Guess we should just let Zebra Mussels continue eating the entire ecosystem because, hey, nature wants it that way.  Guess we should leave Snakeheads alone too. 

It's also not like animals don't eat to their fill, instead of saving just enough for others of their species in the area.  I mean, it's not like they're just as gluttonous as us when they can be or anything like that, or would wipe out all their prey species and starve.



> Besides, where is the damn population control for the human race?


  Darwin Awards.



> There isn't one and we will simply lead ourselves to our own demise.


  Why do I have a feeling that this is going to devolve into a "Humanity sucks" thread?



> There's your population control.


 Tell me, are you one of the speakers in this image?


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Jun 24, 2009)

Arch Wolf said:


> No. Nature takes care of that all on it's own. Besides, where is the damn population control for the human race? There isn't one and we will simply lead ourselves to our own demise. There's your population control.



Perhaps 200 years ago. But man has removed all of the natural predators. So if there were no hunting the animal population would breed out of control and devastate crops in a matter of years. Only to die off from starvation almost to the point of extinction.



moonchylde said:


> Off topic a bit: Everyone keeps telling me that when I have to go buy antler for projects. Where the hell are people finding them? The few I find (yes, during shedding season) are so chewed up by rodents that they're useless for anything but a file.



You've got to get to them before the squirrels. Just have to go out at the right time of year and have a good eye for what you are looking for. Follow the animal trails and look around all of the food and water sources.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jun 24, 2009)

I couldn't bring myself to hurt anything unless I had its consent to do so.


----------



## Beta Link (Jun 24, 2009)

While I personally don't like the idea of hunting for sport, and would never do it, I'm pretty sure it doesn't contradict being a Furry.


----------



## iBolt! (Jun 24, 2009)

I say let people hunt for food. That's it. For sport and for show is stupid.


----------



## _Toten_ (Jun 24, 2009)

Personally, I think hunting is a pretty cool sport, but only if you use the meat from the animal. If you just go around the woods killing Deer and other things of that nature just to kill something then that's just wrong. =D


----------



## crazydog (Jun 24, 2009)

Rostam The Grey said:


> I'm a hunter and a furry. I see no problem. I see no problem with trohpy hunting as long as you are using the deer and not just killing it for the antler. You can easily wait for the deer to shed their antlers and work at finding them rather than killing them. But if you are hunting and use the meat and maybe the capes, I see no problem with trying to get a trophy in the meantime.


 yes!!! finally someone that thinks the way i do i thought hunting was frickin forbiden by furries but i guess i was wrong ive always hunted since i was like 9 and altho ive never killed anything yet im wating on that perfect buck. my dad has never wasted anything on the deer except inards. i see nutin wrong with trophy hunting either and most who do dont waste the deer or any animal for that reason.....yeah nothing wrong with it i always thought that most furries were like a animal rights activatist but i stand corrected


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 24, 2009)

This subject has been done before. I do not think a furry that hunts is contradictory. Some humans hunt, some don't, big woop, don't care about it.


----------



## crazydog (Jun 24, 2009)

dang there are alot of german shepherd here lol man speakin of hunting what about all these foxes over populating our fandom lol just kiddin thought id add that for what its worth


----------



## moonchylde (Jun 24, 2009)

Arch Wolf said:


> No. Nature takes care of that all on it's own. Besides, where is the damn population control for the human race? There isn't one and we will simply lead ourselves to our own demise. There's your population control.



Population control for humans: disease, starvation, war, natural disasters... take your pick, if we keep reproducing at the current rate, we'll see all of them before the next century en mass. 

Should be fun!


----------



## Utsukushii (Jun 24, 2009)

J-wolf said:


> The Most Dangerous Game by Richard Connell



I was going to say the exact same thing.

And hunting. Eh. I'm neutral with it. I mean there are hunters everywhere where I live. I don't necessarily hate them for it (Although their personalities are... You get the idea.), sometimes it's necessary.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 25, 2009)

Furry Fandom /=/ Animal lover group
Some furries = Animal lovers = much respect for animals.

Get it right please.


----------



## PriestRevan (Jun 25, 2009)

secretfur said:


> Population control for humans? AIDS. There, I said it.


 
AID's takes too long. Bullets are faster.


----------



## Azerane (Jun 25, 2009)

It depends on how the hunting is undertaken, and the purpose of it. I've seen some film clips, some of it just brings me close to tears, and others I don't mind. I've been spotlight hunting once for rabbits and foxes. Pest control hunting I am ok with, just please try to do it humanely as possible.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jun 25, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> AID's takes too long. Bullets are faster.



Bullets are expensive.



Azerane said:


> It depends on how the hunting is undertaken, and the purpose of it. I've seen some film clips, some of it just brings me close to tears, and others I don't mind. I've been spotlight hunting once for rabbits and foxes. Pest control hunting I am ok with, just please try to do it humanely as possible.



I dont think there's a 'humane' way to kill anything, it ranges from 'less brutal' to 'fuck me that's brutal'.


----------



## Mediteral_Hart (Jun 25, 2009)

I only hunt or fish when I know I'm gonna eat whatever I catch; I'm not into hunting for sport.


----------



## Azerane (Jun 25, 2009)

secretfur said:


> I dont think there's a 'humane' way to kill anything, it ranges from 'less brutal' to 'fuck me that's brutal'.



Haha... you make a very valid point. Unless you're using tranquiliser darts which is really the best you're going to get and also very unlikely. In general for me, hunting=not cool, but I understand that in some cases, it's just something that kinda needs to be done. I'll be damned if I'm going to let introduced cats and foxes wipe out what's left of Australia's small native mammals, but at the same time... I brake for foxes when I'm driving, they are such beautiful animals. I don't want to hurt them, but for conservation's sake... it's kind of neccesary unfortunately.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jun 25, 2009)

Azerane said:


> Haha... you make a very valid point. Unless you're using tranquiliser darts which is really the best you're going to get and also very unlikely. In general for me, hunting=not cool, but I understand that in some cases, it's just something that kinda needs to be done. I'll be damned if I'm going to let introduced cats and foxes wipe out what's left of Australia's small native mammals, but at the same time... I brake for foxes when I'm driving, they are such beautiful animals. I don't want to hurt them, but for conservation's sake... it's kind of neccesary unfortunately.



If things are neccasary then there's nothing to feel bad about. I'd rather cull a few species every now and again than have humanity overthrown by hordes of foxes. Foxes with lazers.


----------



## Azerane (Jun 25, 2009)

secretfur said:


> If things are neccasary then there's nothing to feel bad about. I'd rather cull a few species every now and again than have humanity overthrown by hordes of foxes. Foxes with lazers.



lol... I ordered sharks, with frikkin laser beams on their heads!

I can just picture those foxes now xD


----------



## ~secret~ (Jun 25, 2009)

Azerane said:


> lol... I ordered sharks, with frikkin laser beams on their heads!
> 
> I can just picture those foxes now xD



They come for me in my dreams, led by Fox from The Animals of Farthing Wood. His is the biggest lazer beam of all.

Add anything with 'lazer' and suddenly it becomes a lot more threatening.


----------



## Azerane (Jun 25, 2009)

^Indeed you are right... haha, Fox with lasers xD Awesome imagery there. I need to re-read those books...


----------



## ~secret~ (Jun 25, 2009)

Azerane said:


> ^Indeed you are right... haha, Fox with lasers xD Awesome imagery there. I need to re-read those books...



>O> she likes teh Farthing Wood! You are indeed awesome, get yer arse over to msn sometime for a good ole lol.

Ontopic: Stand by what I said before, whatever that was.


----------



## Telnac (Jun 25, 2009)

I will not hunt for personal moral reasons.  Namely, I can't stomach the idea of killing an animal for fun or sport.  I don't care if the animal is eaten.  The way I see it, if I had to hunt to stay alive, I would.  If I didn't, I wouldn't.

That said, that's my personal moral stand and isn't one I expect anyone else (unless you're talking a significant other or someone else living under my roof) to follow.

I've held this belief LONG before I was a furry.

As for deer population control, the solution is simple: re-introduce wolves.  Hunting herds does worse than nothing for the health of the herds, as hunters prefer to take down the biggest and strongest of the herd, leaving the frail and the sickly.  Wolves hunt deer the way they should be hunted.

If the ranchers bitch too loudly, shoot the ranchers this time, not the wolves.  Problem solved.


----------



## Ayeaka (Jun 25, 2009)

Telnac said:


> I will not hunt for personal moral reasons.  Namely, I can't stomach the idea of killing an animal for fun or sport.  I don't care if the animal is eaten.  The way I see it, if I had to hunt to stay alive, I would.  If I didn't, I wouldn't.
> 
> That said, that's my personal moral stand and isn't one I expect anyone else (unless you're talking a significant other or someone else living under my roof) to follow.
> 
> ...



We have mountain lions in my area instead.

They...don't do much. We're still overrun with deer.

I see no problem with hunting, provided the carcass isn't just... left. If you don't want the meat, dammit, you can donate it for charity, and they'll charge you less for processing.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jun 25, 2009)

Telnac said:


> I will not hunt for personal moral reasons.  Namely, I can't stomach the idea of killing an animal for fun or sport.  I don't care if the animal is eaten.  The way I see it, if I had to hunt to stay alive, I would.  If I didn't, I wouldn't.
> 
> As for deer population control, the solution is simple: re-introduce wolves.  Hunting herds does worse than nothing for the health of the herds, as hunters prefer to take down the biggest and strongest of the herd, leaving the frail and the sickly.  Wolves hunt deer the way they should be hunted.
> 
> If the ranchers bitch too loudly, shoot the ranchers this time, not the wolves.  Problem solved.



I'd like to see wolves introduced over here, but I think the wolfhounds would have a field day.


----------



## LiL_Stenly (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't like the hunting like a sport too. People hunt because they need to eat, not to make frags and have trophies like in some silly video game.
People than hunt "just for the sport and fun" are obstacle for the normal progress of the nature and different animal species.
I'm ok with fishing (anyway I don't like to stay with hours on some lake and wait to catch some fish) because every fish that I catch I eat it.
Just love to cook and love to eat fish anyway.
So the differences are that hunters doing this because they like to hunt but also it's like a sport for them, I'll do it because I'll be hungry probably.


----------



## Norspe (Jun 25, 2009)

I would never go hunting, but I don't have a problem with it. As long as it's not for sport. Killing an animal, just for the fun of it, is ridiculous and cruel.
Anyways if Charles Darwin was right, we might be seeing deer with skin like a hippopotamus' some time in the future.


----------



## Azerane (Jun 25, 2009)

secretfur said:


> I'd like to see wolves introduced over here, but I think the wolfhounds would have a field day.



Similarly to that... I would actually like to see Dingoes reintroduced to the south-eastern parts of Australia. There's some interesting research going on at the moment that suggests that the presence of dingoes results in lower fox and feral cat densities. It would also result in lower kangaroo and introduced wild herbivore (goats and whatnot) densities. It's been a crazy dream of mine for around 6 months now to set up a large scale experiment of this kind. I think it could really benefit. Dingoes were in those areas originally after all, but foxes and cats were not.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jun 25, 2009)

Azerane said:


> Similarly to that... I would actually like to see Dingoes reintroduced to the south-eastern parts of Australia. There's some interesting research going on at the moment that suggests that the presence of dingoes results in lower fox and feral cat densities. It would also result in lower kangaroo and introduced wild herbivore (goats and whatnot) densities. It's been a crazy dream of mine for around 6 months now to set up a large scale experiment of this kind. I think it could really benefit. Dingoes were in those areas originally after all, but foxes and cats were not.



Sounds interesting... Do you have dingohounds in Australia?


----------



## Azerane (Jun 25, 2009)

xD Haha... not that I am aware of. There is however the issue of dingoes breeding with domestic dogs, which waters down the pure dingo bloodline. Damn domestics and introduced animals causing endless amounts of problems. People did, and probably still do hunt dingoes though, for damage to livestock etc.


----------



## Kanic (Jun 25, 2009)

crazydog said:


> dang there are alot of german shepherd here lol man speakin of hunting what about all these foxes over populating our fandom lol just kiddin thought id add that for what its worth


 
There are never enough german shepherds >:3


----------



## ~secret~ (Jun 25, 2009)

Azerane said:


> xD Haha... not that I am aware of. There is however the issue of dingoes breeding with domestic dogs, which waters down the pure dingo bloodline. Damn domestics and introduced animals causing endless amounts of problems. People did, and probably still do hunt dingoes though, for damage to livestock etc.



Wow, you really dont like introduced fauna. The thought of a dingo making sexy time with a terrier has me in stitches though. Arent there areas in Australia were certain animals are kept out of? Like a 10km radius for crocodiles or something? Something similar would stop those horny dingoes from breeding with domestic dogs.


----------



## Azerane (Jun 25, 2009)

secretfur said:


> Wow, you really dont like introduced fauna. The thought of a dingo making sexy time with a terrier has me in stitches though. Arent there areas in Australia were certain animals are kept out of? Like a 10km radius for crocodiles or something? Something similar would stop those horny dingoes from breeding with domestic dogs.



Haha... well, there's a dingo fence across the country http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dingo_Fence and a so called 'rabbit-proof fence' that does crap all   Nothing for those crocs though =P But it's not like the whole place is uninhabited, the Dingoes are kept outta the southeast states for the most part, but there's still plenty of dingoes and plenty of dogs in the rest of the country, happily mixing it up  Unfortunately it's not really possible to stop them breeding, unless everyone were heaps responsible pet owners, hah, that'll be the day.

And I can appreciate introduced fauna, I think foxes and cats are beautiful and rabbits are one of my favourite animals, but it's introduced fauna that (combined with people) has caused so many problems for native fauna in this country.


----------



## Kanic (Jun 25, 2009)

Also, with regards to the "hunting for survival" comments, people need to realize that "hunting for survival" doesn't necessarily mean that they are on their last dollars and can't afford to just buy food.

They may be planning for the immediate future, as in, realizing that they may be getting to the point of financial stress and therefore must hunt to keep themselves afloat.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jun 25, 2009)

Azerane said:


> Haha... well, there's a dingo fence across the country http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dingo_Fence and a so called 'rabbit-proof fence' that does crap all   Nothing for those crocs though =P But it's not like the whole place is uninhabited, the Dingoes are kept outta the southeast states for the most part, but there's still plenty of dingoes and plenty of dogs in the rest of the country, happily mixing it up  Unfortunately it's not really possible to stop them breeding, unless everyone were heaps responsible pet owners, hah, that'll be the day.
> 
> And I can appreciate introduced fauna, I think foxes and cats are beautiful and rabbits are one of my favourite animals, but it's introduced fauna that (combined with people) has caused so many problems for native fauna in this country.



Damn thats one long fence 

I'd hate to be the guy that checks for breaks and holes.

I dont like the idea of introduced fauna, I doubt a kangaroo hoppin' about the countryside would sit well with the locals.


----------



## Azerane (Jun 25, 2009)

Haha yeah, longest fence in the world. Quite a crazy idea too when you think about it. Just imagine patrolling it, would probably get fairly boring, might be good pay though 

And yeah, introduced fauna is a no-no.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jun 25, 2009)

Azerane said:


> Haha yeah, longest fence in the world. Quite a crazy idea too when you think about it. Just imagine patrolling it, would probably get fairly boring, might be good pay though
> 
> And yeah, introduced fauna is a no-no.



I may have to consider emigration then. I wouldnt mind seeing some marsupials bounce about the place, what a novel method of locomotion.


----------



## Azerane (Jun 25, 2009)

I can't even begin to imagine what it would do for the food you just ate! Let alone being a joey inside a pouch with a stomach full of milk. That's just a recipe for mess-making.

still on topic... um... kangaroos are awesome  People hunt them too, though that actually makes me think about the post someone else made about deer I think, and people shooting the big ones.. unfortunately that happens with the roos too, leaves all the poor genetic stock. But I guess the big ones are what sells in terms of prices and meat or whatever they're used for.


----------



## D Void (Jun 25, 2009)

I hate fox hunts an I live in a place that
unfortunatly used to get them alot till the ban.
Now they all stopped and I get to see alot more foxes.


----------



## Azerane (Jun 25, 2009)

Ahh yes, I remember when they got banned in England or whatever... it's a bit of a shame to lose something that's kinda a culture thing... but still. Much better for the foxes.


----------



## Russ (Jun 25, 2009)

I've never gone hunting and I'm not sure how I would react if I had. But despite being an animal-lover and supporting some animal charities, I've never found hunting itself particularly objectionable.

As long as the hunted animal is not wasted and as long as overhunting does not occur, it is ok in my book.


----------



## Fenra (Jun 25, 2009)

Provided theres a valid reason to it, food and survival, pest control, animal control (such as the deer culling in the New Forest, Hampshire)... I might not like the idea but sometimes it is necessary for the greater good

However that said, hunting for the sake of it, trophy hunting and the likes... the sheer blood sport of it, just no!


----------



## Bambi (Jun 25, 2009)

Like everyone else has said, unless it's for survival ... than "hunting" is not necessary.


----------



## J-wolf (Jun 25, 2009)

Telnac said:


> As for deer population control, the solution is simple: re-introduce wolves. Hunting herds does worse than nothing for the health of the herds, as hunters prefer to take down the biggest and strongest of the herd, leaving the frail and the sickly. Wolves hunt deer the way they should be hunted.


 In certain, fairly remote places wolves have re-introduced themselves (My cabin in northern WI for instance). They are very efficient at controlling deer populations. I haven't personally seen a deer up there for over a year, only signs (i.e. tracks, piles of "cocoa puffs," and scrached tree trunks). Only problem is my dogs like to "disappear" into the woods and my dad is scarred the wolves'll get 'em.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 25, 2009)

Azerane said:


> Ahh yes, I remember when they got banned in England or whatever... it's a bit of a shame to lose something that's kinda a culture thing... but still. Much better for the foxes.



I still fail to see how taking a dog and making it scare a fox into the open so you can shoot it is....honorable. That's just me.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 25, 2009)

J-wolf said:


> In certain, fairly remote places wolves have re-introduced themselves (My cabin in northern WI for instance). They are very efficient at controlling deer populations. I haven't personally seen a deer up there for over a year, only signs (i.e. tracks, piles of "cocoa puffs," and scrached tree trunks). Only problem is my dogs like to "disappear" into the woods and my dad is scarred the wolves'll get 'em.



The thing is when deer populations are controlled by wolves, it leaves less justification for humans to come in and do the shooting. Hence why humans tend to not want nature taking care of itself...in that effect. As long as humans make the system out of whack they can come in and be like heroes shooting up the deer population.

That is why Palin started that thing with shooting up all those wolves. There were enough prey for those wolves...just not enough for wolves and humans. She wanted less competition.

I think it's sick. You can get all the meat you will ever need at the supermarkets but still people insist on culling predator populations so they can do some hunting. I'm not saying that there are not places where the predators are in good number and the prey go out of control but as can be seen with a study years back at Yellowstone Park, prey booms and crashes are normal in system.

The hunting thing...we only need because humans fucked things up with the natural order. It's sad.

I'm not saying I hate hunters or hunting, because in some cases for some people going to a supermarket is not exactly an option...I just have a bit of a beef with some of the mechanics of hunting and why it becomes necessary in some areas.


----------



## KaiFox (Jun 25, 2009)

Big deal. I'm going to Wisconsin on a fishing trip in a few days.  It doesn't bother me when I'm fishing that I'm doing anything wrong (after all, I catch and release), and it's a hobby for some people.  I don't go hunting, so I don't really know what to say on that, though.


----------



## Juna (Jun 25, 2009)

Zaaz is the hunter in our family, im more of a fisherman. Just last fall he got my sister (Moji) into hunting duck. 

The only animal I dont want him hunting is bear, he's free to explore all other animals if he so desires. 

On a side note, ive been to a few 'wild game dinners' and have tasted numerous animals. Bears kinda taste like licorice, and cougar is actually really tasty, Mountian goat not so much(but I dont really like muton either)


----------



## jcfynx (Jun 25, 2009)

I have shown up to a number of conventions as a hunter and have encountered no problems as of yet. b^w^


----------



## Roland (Jun 25, 2009)

Hunting is okay if you're a carnivore furry with a shotgun.


----------



## ShadowEon (Jun 25, 2009)

Very against it in all forms.


----------



## J-wolf (Jun 25, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Big deal. I'm going to Wisconsin on a fishing trip in a few days. It doesn't bother me when I'm fishing that I'm doing anything wrong (after all, I catch and release), and it's a hobby for some people. I don't go hunting, so I don't really know what to say on that, though.


 Where in Wisconsin?


----------



## Dreltox (Jun 25, 2009)

I hunt gophers cause of I don't, know one will! I kid. I hunt for the meat, the fact that if a WW3 comes along I'll know how to shoot and in the fact of gophers, they break horses and cows legs. PLUS THERE IS TOO MUCH OF THE LIL BUGGERS!


----------



## Tom_Clowder (Jun 25, 2009)

Emphatically not. Human beings, like it or not, are middle-level predators. Yes, with the benefit of technology they become top-level predators, but the fact that they are predators does not change. So long as a hunter abides by the general code of ethics appropriate to the activity, I have no problem with it. Heck, Iâ€™ve been hunting once myself. I never fired a shot, but I had a ballâ€”and we had quail fajitas for dinner, courtesy of my companions.

Incidentally, I have not failed to note that the most popular species to use for therianthropic characters areâ€”guess what?â€”predators.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 25, 2009)

Tom_Clowder said:


> Emphatically not. Human beings, like it or not, are middle-level predators. Yes, with the benefit of technology they become top-level predators, but the fact that they are predators does not change. So long as a hunter abides by the general code of ethics appropriate to the activity, I have no problem with it. Heck, Iâ€™ve been hunting once myself. I never fired a shot, but I had a ballâ€”and we had quail fajitas for dinner, courtesy of my companions.
> 
> Incidentally, I have not failed to note that the most popular species to use for therianthropic characters areâ€”guess what?â€”predators.



Mostly Wolves...but meh.

I learned the ethical rights of hunting a while back when I visited a Reservation. It was a cool outing (With venison burgers included).

You get a few people who know the eitichs of hunting, which means they use most (if not all) of the parts instead of what many trophy huntsmen would do.


----------



## Arcadium (Jun 25, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I have no problem with hunting if you are using all of the parts of the animal instead of taking a specific part and throwing the rest away.



^this


----------



## russetwolf13 (Jun 25, 2009)

Kill em all and let god sort em out!

Oh, wait, we're talking about animals right? Not people?

Well then... Kill em all, and let mother nature sort em out!


----------



## Seas (Jun 25, 2009)

I would go hunting if I had anything that could kill outside of meelee range....
I would love to use a crossbow, but a standard rifle session would be a very nice experience for me too, perhaps I can arrange such a thing for myself though my relatives....


----------



## gray_foxor (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't know about you guys, but I like venison. I used to complain about hunting too until I manned up. Now I get to join the ROTC!


----------



## Attaman (Jun 26, 2009)

Seastalker said:


> I would go hunting if I had anything that could kill outside of meelee range....


  Do you have a log?  Then you're ready to hunt bear.


----------



## roland_perteev (Jun 26, 2009)

Old, hackneyed answer:

Hunting for survival = OK.
Hunting for fun = bad.

But that's not to say you're not allowed to enjoy hunting for food.  It's natural to enjoy the hunt.  Just don't complain too much if you get eaten by a bear.


----------



## Qoph (Jun 26, 2009)

I wouldn't do it, but I don't really have much of a problem with people who do.  Hunters around here tend to be the kind of people that I don't like though...


----------



## DerWolf (Jun 26, 2009)

I think hunting is fine for food, or for extreme cases of population control (to the degree that it's a real problem), and not contradictory as predatory animals do exactly this.

Hunting purely for sport, however, I feel is unnecessary.


----------



## Bandit Nightfox (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm with DerWolf on this one...  Hunting for food is natural.  However, hunting just for the fun of it is no good.  Save it for the paintball field.


----------



## Telnac (Jun 26, 2009)

Kanic said:


> Also, with regards to the "hunting for survival" comments, people need to realize that "hunting for survival" doesn't necessarily mean that they are on their last dollars and can't afford to just buy food.
> 
> They may be planning for the immediate future, as in, realizing that they may be getting to the point of financial stress and therefore must hunt to keep themselves afloat.



That's cool with me.  The best way I see it is: if hunting wasn't fun in any way, would you still do it?  The situation above certainly qualifies.


----------



## Attaman (Jun 26, 2009)

Bandit Nightfox said:


> However, hunting just for the fun of it is no good.


It's actually quite natural, just watch your cats.  But the issue is that "natural" doesn't always equal 'productive' or 'helpful' to the ecosystem.  It's "natural" to try eating everything you can until full and reproducing during mating seasons (provided your species has one) even if there's an overpopulation of your species.

If you're hunting for "fun", best you do something with the body besides dump away the 'unneeded' bits after getting your trophy.


----------



## Tweek (Jun 26, 2009)

Deer are delicious and spawn like crazy, so I at least support hunting them. Mmmm venison.


----------



## Darzi (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm cool with hunting so long as you use it.  Hell, I'm a vegetarian, and I still hunt (roomies and dogs eat what I kill) because I find it more morally acceptable in my little world of personal views to kill something that had a chance and actually do the "dirty work" of skinning, cleaning, etc. myself than handing off that job to someone else.  Plus wild rabbit is very good for my dogs as long as I freeze it long enough to kill off any lingering parasites.


----------



## Kittiara (Jun 26, 2009)

I disagree with things like shooting wolves from helicopters and then flying away.

However, if you wanna hunt deer and someday get that 50-point stag of legend and mount that sucker on your wall, go for it, whatever.  As for food, I would love to have some fresh venison or deer jerky at some point, but I don't know any hunters.


----------



## moonchylde (Jun 26, 2009)

I can't wait for hunting season to start up again, if for no other reason then all the free meat I get from friends and family (a couple of successful hunts and my freezer's full all winter). Not to mention this year I'm going to try and learn how to tan hides and furs; love it or hate it, the warmest coat you can get is deer skin with the fur on the inside, and people will pay upwards of $100 a hide for my extras. Since most of the hunters I know feed their hides to their dogs, or throw them away, I figure I'm just keeping them from being wasted. 

I'm going to try and get some coyote hides, too, since they're hunted as a nuisance animal around here (translation: no season, no limits), and since they're no good for eating, they usually get tossed in the garbage. I dunno, I figure if I used the hides and whatnot, at least their deaths wouldn't be a total waste.


----------



## PFCfox (Oct 13, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> I have no problem with hunting if you are using all of the parts of the animal instead of taking a specific part and throwing the rest away.


 i agree dont kill it unless you intend on eating it and its how i was told


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Oct 13, 2013)

I encourage even eating dog. I mean who am I to tell a Chinese person that they can't eat that animal because that certain animal is sacred to me.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 14, 2013)

Wolves hunt deer in real life so if I ever started hunting, why not? However, I would definitely want to learn how to cook venison and definitely NOT hunt while wearing anything Furry.


----------



## Zabrina (Oct 14, 2013)

I've never been much for hunting in the first place, but if you do it for fun and sport you probably won't find me striking up a friendly conversation with you.


----------



## Hewge (Oct 14, 2013)

Aahh old thread!

Don't care, as long as it's used for something or is for a real reason I guess, and it's done in a sensible manner.
Killing is just nature, but needless murder is _not._

Also; being a furry really has nothing to do with hunting and isn't contradictory in at all...


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Oct 14, 2013)

If it's done in a legal, humane fashion I don't see the issue.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 14, 2013)

I used to feel pretty strongly about this, but over the years my mindset changed to "well, it's just not something that I fancy doing". I don't like the idea of killing, but as Hewge said, it's nature. Besides, I have had to be involved in killing of animals in the name of science so it would be hypocritical to be as opinionated as I used to be.


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 14, 2013)

As long as the reason isn't "I was bored and felt like murdering something today", then I don't mind it.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 14, 2013)

I would only hunt if I need to, and if I do i'll probably do it bare hands and kill the prey with a bite because I'm fucked up in the head


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 14, 2013)

Venison is tasty. Sadly, I don't have the equipment to hunt for it.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 14, 2013)

I hunt my venison at the meat market, its my favorite meat.


----------



## Kosdu (Oct 14, 2013)

Use what you hunt as much as you can and minimize suffering or go fuck yourself with a karambit. That is all.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 14, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> Use what you hunt as much as you can and minimize suffering or go fuck yourself with a karambit. That is all.


I kill for the thrill.  Not really...not much hunting in OC,l lol.  



Btw karambits are Ã¼ber sweet, I own a few and I love them.


----------



## Kosdu (Oct 15, 2013)

d.batty said:


> I kill for the thrill.  Not really...not much hunting in OC,l lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Btw karambits are Ã¼ber sweet, I own a few and I love them.



There's a sweet site called kris cutlery, their karambits look amazing and without a doubt are, but 100$ out of pocket is a bit much for me.

More if a martial arts than knife guy, but I can appreciate good pieces of work.


----------



## Tao (Oct 15, 2013)

In my tribe, you don't kill unless you have a reason to. I don't need to hunt to survive so I don't. I would feel queasy about killing something but if I had to, I would.


----------



## Scath-mac-tire (Oct 16, 2013)

I personally don't like hunting, and don't think I ever will unless it is necessary. People who hunt or kill other animals for fun or sport, then mount or stuff the creatures for trophies disturb me. 

my only exception for killing of animals is insects inside my house or if I'm ever being attacked.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 16, 2013)

I despise it, and funnily enough the problem species there are too many of such as deer, are problems because their predators were hunted too far.
I've been insanely pissed off for most of this year, there is a massive pilot badger cull in my area, they want to wipe out most of the badgers because of TB, TB which they have failed to find in almost any badger, and TB which they have spread through mishandling of cattle. The whole scheme has near enough been shot down in every aspect, the hunters they hire are c@#&%, leaving live amunition in fields for example, the drivers driving the dead badgers around arent even fucking legal, and the pretty much every bit of research made into it has proved it to be pure a grade bullshit, and yet they still go on. In fact because they havent slaughtered as many as they want they now want to get permission to pump gas into dens.

And as if that wasnt enough they know what to relax regulations on fox hunting, they want to be able to use more than two hounds to scare the foxes outta their dens, because being ripped open alive by a pack of dogs is more humane than being killed by 2.

Fuck.This.Country. (and pretty much every other one)


----------



## Kosdu (Oct 16, 2013)

Killing for fun is simply murder.

I sincerely doubt most people that hunt are anything other than murderers.


Edit:

I am not feeling well or myself, time to refrain from posting.
But if I see someone kill for the sake of killing, may no tendons remain intact.


----------



## Shoiyo (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm a hunter, but here's how I look at it: 
  Furry fandom aside, I'm a human. One of Nature's most intelligent apex predators. We made our survival in the nasty, brutish world by our ability to piece together the movements of game and hunt them down. When I started hunting, I used firearms, but whenever I'd get a deer in my sights, I found I couldn't pull the trigger. Call me soft-hearted, but I felt that this form of hunting was not "sporting" It didn't give the game much of a fighting chance. So, after some consideration, I went out and bought a compound bow. In my mind, it gives me a connection to my ancient ancestors, hunting with primitive (or in my case, not so primitive) ballistic weapons. I need to get within seventy yards of a deer to ensure a quick, painless killshot, which I prefer. Even as a "Cold-blooded animal killer" (as I've been called) I cannot stand to see an animal in pain or suffering. Tugs at the heart strings, ya know?

I should also note that I use all of the meat and hide from these animals. (Or, this animal. I've only ever successfully got 1)


----------



## Kosdu (Oct 16, 2013)

Shoiyo said:


> I'm a hunter, but here's how I look at it:
> Furry fandom aside, I'm a human. One of Nature's most intelligent apex predators. We made our survival in the nasty, brutish world by our ability to piece together the movements of game and hunt them down. When I started hunting, I used firearms, but whenever I'd get a deer in my sights, I found I couldn't pull the trigger. Call me soft-hearted, but I felt that this form of hunting was not "sporting" It didn't give the game much of a fighting chance. So, after some consideration, I went out and bought a compound bow. In my mind, it gives me a connection to my ancient ancestors, hunting with primitive (or in my case, not so primitive) ballistic weapons. I need to get within seventy yards of a deer to ensure a quick, painless killshot, which I prefer. Even as a "Cold-blooded animal killer" (as I've been called) I cannot stand to see an animal in pain or suffering. Tugs at the heart strings, ya know?
> 
> I should also note that I use all of the meat and hide from these animals. (Or, this animal. I've only ever successfully got 1)



It sounds like you do as others should, using mercy as much as possible and using the kill.
Wish others were like you.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 16, 2013)

Shoiyo said:


> I'm a hunter, but here's how I look at it:
> Furry fandom aside, I'm a human. One of Nature's most intelligent apex predators. We made our survival in the nasty, brutish world by our ability to piece together the movements of game and hunt them down. When I started hunting, I used firearms, but whenever I'd get a deer in my sights, I found I couldn't pull the trigger. Call me soft-hearted, but I felt that this form of hunting was not "sporting" It didn't give the game much of a fighting chance. So, after some consideration, I went out and bought a compound bow. In my mind, it gives me a connection to my ancient ancestors, hunting with primitive (or in my case, not so primitive) ballistic weapons. I need to get within seventy yards of a deer to ensure a quick, painless killshot, which I prefer. Even as a "Cold-blooded animal killer" (as I've been called) I cannot stand to see an animal in pain or suffering. Tugs at the heart strings, ya know?
> 
> I should also note that I use all of the meat and hide from these animals. (Or, this animal. I've only ever successfully got 1)


My roommate refuses to use a firearm for hunting, so he has several different bows for different game.


----------



## Shoiyo (Oct 16, 2013)

d.batty said:


> My roommate refuses to use a firearm for hunting, so he has several different bows for different game.


I'd love to have more bows, but I'm poor and those things are expensive!


----------



## Charrio (Oct 16, 2013)

I fish, and might hunt if i needed the meat. I don't fish for anything i can't eat or can't give to family or friends to make sure it's eaten. 
I have guns for range practice but don't hunt, I don't feel the need to kill an animal when I don't need the meat or can make sure it is used. 

Hunted a few times in my life and saw many Hunters being very wasteful and cruel, tend to avoid it but see the need if your hungry and  can use the kill to feed family.


----------



## ACraZ (Oct 16, 2013)

"as soon as i get my own private island i will gather humans to hunt. humans are the ultimate sport."
I'm a vegetarian and, while I understand hunting, would never do it myself... Humans not included.. heh heh, invite me some time


----------



## Lexicom (Oct 16, 2013)

I've never been hunting. ;.;


----------



## Kosdu (Oct 16, 2013)

Lexicom said:


> I've never been hunting. ;.;



I'm sure you can get everything wholesome out of the experience but the meat by tracking the animal and rather than kill it, enjoy it's prescence.

I personally wish to get good at tracking and stealth, if not for hunting.


----------



## Riho (Oct 17, 2013)

I live in [Undisclosed], OR, in which I hear hunting rifles being popped off left, right, and center, all throughout the year. At least I hope that they are hunting rifles. Yes, it's all for sport. But it doesn't mean that they are murderers, necessarily. Murderer implies "lunatic," and one of my friends is definitely not a lunatic, although he does hunt. And then there's the people who hang balls on their trucks and catch rattlesnakes in a burlap sack. And that actually happened.


----------



## Gnarl (Oct 17, 2013)

I only hunt for food, and because it is one less for some poor driver to get killed trying to avoid, like me!


----------



## Fibriel Solaer (Oct 17, 2013)

> Do you think it's contradictory for a furry to also be a hunter


That's like asking if it's contradictory for a lion to be a hunter.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 17, 2013)

I have no problems with hunting. However, I am against the sport douche bags that kill only for the best trophy animal and ruin the genetic pool of deer or some other animal for the sake of their small cock.

If you are going to hunt, use all of the parts.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Oct 22, 2013)

Deer are prolific here due to farming. It saddens me to see deer carcasses splattered on the payment on my way to/from the workplace. Also flattened rabbits and other small game. I hunt, so it's better that the deer winds up on my dinner plate than in some motorist's windscreen with his insurance rates soaring. 

I also hunted woodchucks on local farms. They do lots of crop damage and love to mow down soybean fields. Coyotes are being hunted--not by me--as there's money to be made from the pelts.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 22, 2013)

KarabinerCoyote said:


> Deer are prolific here due to farming. It saddens me to see deer carcasses splattered on the payment on my way to/from the workplace. Also flattened rabbits and other small game. I hunt, so it's better that the deer winds up on my dinner plate than in some motorist's windscreen with his insurance rates soaring.
> 
> I also hunted woodchucks on local farms. They do lots of crop damage and love to mow down soybean fields. Coyotes are being hunted--not by me--as there's money to be made from the pelts.



If there's an usual amount of Coyotes in the area, that means that they could be hunting those woodchucks too. I don't see why a person should hunt a predator like that.


----------



## Kosdu (Oct 22, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> If there's an usual amount of Coyotes in the area, that means that they could be hunting those woodchucks too. I don't see why a person should hunt a predator like that.



People think they cause alot of problems with livestock when they don't (I think), and I read they increase in population if you hunt them.


----------



## WulfeVanDerKross (Oct 22, 2013)

I myself am not a hunter, not because I'm against it or anything, but because it just isn't my thing personally.
A significant part of my family is into hunting, though, and I respect it. Not to mention I eat wild turkey and venison here and there.


----------



## Leon (Oct 22, 2013)

Long as you get tags, aren't cruel to the animals you're hunting and have respect for it all, go for it. I happen to love venison, and I can't wait to bag my first deer.


----------



## Aggybyte (Oct 22, 2013)

I could not bring myself to shoot any animal. Yet I eat meat ravenously. I prefer to leave the killing to others.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Oct 22, 2013)

There are far to many deer around here. I wouldn't mind hunting one of them. I counted 30 deer on our lawn a few months back. We have never had so many in the area until about two years ago.


----------



## Khaki (Oct 23, 2013)

Kanic said:


> Do you think it's contradictory for a furry to also be a hunter (excluding hunting other furries)? I realize that many, including myself, have a great respect for animals. I also know many would not harm an animal unless out of self defense. However, because of failing to control certain animal populations, such as deer, can lead to numerous problems, I am not against hunting in that regard. And you?



I don't see anything contradictory about it.


----------



## dawgz (Oct 23, 2013)

I don't hunt personally, but have no issues with it as long as the animal is being used as others have mentioned.  I do eat meat, and simply buy my stuff from the store.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 23, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> People think they cause alot of problems with livestock when they don't (I think), and I read they increase in population if you hunt them.



If they are hungry enough, a pack of them will try to kill a cow or sheep, but its rare to see them in packs.


----------



## Baron Kriege (Oct 23, 2013)

I believe this has been discussed in a recent episode of furcast.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 24, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> If there's an usual amount of Coyotes in the area, that means that they could be hunting those woodchucks too. I don't see why a person should hunt a predator like that.


Because they find it amusing, for the most part. It's not like they plan to use any part of the animal, save for trophy purposes.


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Nov 2, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> People think they cause alot of problems with livestock when they don't (I think), and I read they increase in population if you hunt them.





Ozriel said:


> If they are hungry enough, a pack of them will try to kill a cow or sheep, but its rare to see them in packs.





Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Because they find it amusing, for the most part. It's not like they plan to use any part of the animal, save for trophy purposes.



The reason people hunt coyotes is that they are opportunist that do cause problems. The bounty on their pelts is because they're thought of as a pest that damages part of the local economy. Just like there's a bounty on nutria tails. Even a single coyote will go after a sheep or a lamb if it thinks it can kill it. I've heard of ranchers even losing a calf to a small pack. It doesn't take losing many lambs before the cost becomes significant.


I don't go coyote hunting myself. I prefer to just hunt the stuff I intend to eat. Usually I just bag one doe each season and eat off that for a few weeks. I couldn't care less about bagging a buck, you can't eat the antlers and the testosterone makes the meat taste a little funky.


----------



## Korpi (Nov 2, 2013)

Rostam The Grey said:


> Perhaps 200 years ago. But man has removed all of the natural predators. So if there were no hunting the animal population would breed out of control and devastate crops in a matter of years. Only to die off from starvation almost to the point of extinction.



I have seen a fair share of car accidents becuase of deer population getting out of control. I'm not a hunter, but as for it being better for the population I can see that.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 2, 2013)

yea! let's fucking kill bambi's mother!


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Nov 7, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> yea! let's fucking kill bambi's mother!



I ate her liver with some fava beans and a nice Chianti. :twisted:


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 7, 2013)

ArmorcladCoyote said:


> I ate her liver with some fava beans and a nice Chianti. :twisted:



Awesome


----------



## Carnau (Nov 7, 2013)

Um.. The farthest I'd go with the whole thing would be fishing since that's the only type of meat I consume, but I wont stop anyone from having their fun.


----------



## Alitis Lupus (Nov 7, 2013)

I live in an area where if you kill an animal, then there bettered be a reason.  That reason may be: for food, pelts, self-defense, or another similar reason.  Answers that will gain hatred are: for the antlers, just because, got to fill my tags, etc.  I personally don't hunt but many of my family members do.  And let me tell you venison steaks are really good with a bit of maple suryp and pancakes on a cold winter morning.


----------



## Antronach (Nov 8, 2013)

Why does the OP think that animals don't eat other animals?

Well, to be on topic, I don't hunt because it's kinda pointless since the local supermarket sells meats cheaper than anything I'd have to shoot at it to stop moving.


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 8, 2013)

I don't give a shit, I would do it if I wanted to.


----------



## Gnarl (Nov 8, 2013)

Ok now got the tags.. one Doe one buck.. check
rifle...check
bullets ... check
big sharp knife... check 
Hot chocolate... check
beef stew for lunch... check 
blaze orange suit... check  
alarm clock set to 04:30 am  Check!!!!  
See you guys in a week or so!!!!  Season opens in the morning!


----------



## Kosdu (Nov 8, 2013)

Gnarl said:


> Ok now got the tags.. one Doe one buck.. check
> rifle...check
> bullets ... check
> big sharp knife... check
> ...



Make sure you are precise in your shot, have fun and cause no suffering.


----------



## Antronach (Nov 8, 2013)

Real hunters use bow and arrows. Makes it more challenging and the skills can be used in the olympics.


----------



## Gnarl (Nov 8, 2013)

I use a 243 with a 12 power scope and usually one shot. no suffering. Bows cause much suffering.


----------



## Kosdu (Nov 8, 2013)

Gnarl said:


> I use a 243 with a 12 power scope and usually one shot. no suffering. Bows cause much suffering.



Used to be a gun nut, but I'll take your word on this now, as it seems as though you care to kill the best way possible.

With bows, it seems as though you must be a very good shot to have a clean kill.


----------



## Gnarl (Nov 10, 2013)

With a bow in if you are a great-fantastic shot they still run. I have never seen or even heard of a deer dropping where it stood with a bow. but with a 243 or 30-06 they never knew what hit them. 
Hunting report- first day!  Was raining and sleeting with periods of heavy snow. The deer were down for the weather. Winds were at around 20 and temp was in the low 30's to upper 20's. got soaked up to my thighs in the swamp. terrible conditions this year. The kid in our party (16) got a doe. 
Weather looks like maybe to rough to go out for the second day. We only get 9 days.
second day called for weather.
Third day was a short one due to the doctors appointment.
fourth day another doe. Only three tags left to fill.


----------



## Aulendra (Nov 16, 2013)

I don't hunt, but do support (strictly monitored/regulated) population control of animals such as deer and feral hogs.
We wiped out their natural predators, causing them to become overpopulated. Deer populations are actually suffering and the herds are less healthy in highly concentrated areas. It's not something I'd have the stomach to do, but hunting definitely has its place.


----------



## Willow (Nov 16, 2013)

I wish I could go hunting because we have a ton of deer and wild turkeys around. But unfortunately guns aren't allowed in my house and I really don't have anyone to go hunting with so it would be kind of not worth it imo


----------



## HallowLight (Nov 16, 2013)

I personally don't support the idea of sport hunting or a furry being a sport hunter, but I do support the idea of hunting to survive. If your in an area like Alaska or certain parts of maine or other states where you can not get food locally, its miles until you reach any human or anyone! then its okay to hunt because your hunting to stay alive.


----------



## FriendlyFurryFox (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm completely fine with it. In fact, if your fursona is a carnivorous animal, it seems that hunting would just be doing an honor to that animal's nature, and make you understand them more, not less. I'm against trophy hunting unless there's a surplus of animals in that region, but hunting for meat, clothes, or other tools is perfectly fine with me. As long as you obey commonsense hunting laws which are made to prevent over-hunting, and don't hunt endangered species, it is actually in many ways beneficial to the ecosystem. I personally do not hunt, however.


----------



## FriendlyFurryFox (Nov 18, 2013)

HallowLight said:


> I personally don't support the idea of sport hunting or a furry being a sport hunter, but I do support the idea of hunting to survive. If your in an area like Alaska or certain parts of maine or other states where you can not get food locally, its miles until you reach any human or anyone! then its okay to hunt because your hunting to stay alive.



Unless you are literally living in the wilderness, I'm pretty sure every settlement has access to grocery stores these days. Even in remote Alaska, you could always drive a few hours to at least a grocery store. People in these areas often just buy a lot of supplies advance, then freeze things. Unless you mean they are somehow unable to replenish their supplies, in which case they hunt as an emergency means, then sure, but there's really no places without basic supplies nearby in this modern age, at least not since the invention of the car and plane, which really makes no place that remote anymore.


----------



## Arianna Dragoness (Nov 24, 2013)

If you are going to eat what you kill ( or donate the meat to someone who will ) Then I'm ok with it. I'm just against those who hunt just for the sport of it. ( killing for the pleasure of it ).


----------



## Suid (Mar 17, 2015)

Eh, not entirely. It's natural for animals to eat other animals, right?
Cannibalism is even a thing in the animal kingdom, but I personally made the choice to abstain from pork.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 17, 2015)

My fursona is a fur trapper 
i think people who dislike hunting or trapping are too whiny for their own good and are almost always hypocrites


----------



## mcjoel (Mar 17, 2015)

Ummm dude you do realize that your responding to a post made by someone who isn't even on the forums anymore not to mention that this thread is two years old.



Volkodav said:


> My fursona is a fur trapper
> i think people who dislike hunting or trapping are too whiny for their own good and are almost always hypocrites


I can't stand hunting killing a those poor woodland critters :V *eats a veal sammich*


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 17, 2015)

I live in Texas, feral hogs are very common here and there is next to no regulations when it comes to hunting them. 
I usually shoot them with my 1943 Mosin Nagant 91/30

I noticed that a lot of "muh meat/muh animals" people are people who have never stepped outside of a city/the suburbs in their entire life and have no rural experience


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 18, 2015)

mcjoel said:


> Ummm dude you do realize that your responding to a post made by someone who isn't even on the forums anymore not to mention that this thread is two years old.



I wasn't the one who bumped it and I didn't notice the date.
OP looks like a rad dude though


----------



## mcjoel (Mar 18, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I wasn't the one who bumped it and I didn't notice the date.
> OP looks like a rad dude though



Wasn't talking to ya buddy go back to killing bambi's mom save me a fillet :V


----------



## Teckolf (Mar 18, 2015)

mcjoel said:


> Ummm dude you do realize that your responding to a post made by someone who isn't even on the forums anymore not to mention that this thread is two years old.
> 
> 
> I can't stand hunting killing a those poor woodland critters :V *eats a veal sammich*



It is actually 6 years old. It had been necro'd twice now.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 18, 2015)

I'll kill Bambi too


----------



## Armored Chocobo (Mar 18, 2015)

Leeham991dark said:


> I actually have no problems killing any animal unless it is VERY intelligent. That means I would not kill a dolphin, a whale or any kind of predatory bird. Wouldn't mind putting a few slugs into my mathematician next door neighbor though...



If any animal besides a human deserves killing, it's a dolphin.

They're the serial murderers and rapists of the sea.


----------



## Maelstrom Eyre (Mar 18, 2015)

Hunting does not bother me when the kill is actually used for something - food, fur, or if it is legitimate population control.

I do not support "canned" hunting, where it's basically set up to where an animal is in an enclosed area or was basically farm-raised and turned loose for someone to "hunt."  

Recently, a guy was sentenced to jail time and fined for killing elk in Pennsylvania.  I've been to that area - the elk do not fear people, they are practically a tourist attraction, people feed them from their homes. We stayed at a campground/horseman's camp and the bull and cow elk would come right into camp.  One evening I went out to find two young bull elk lying down calmly near the truck.  They just looked at me, and I was only a few feet away.  "Hunting" one of those would be like walking up to a cow in a pasture and shooting it.  No "sport" at all.

Many of my friends hunt and fish, all "legally," they stock their freezers with enough meat to feed their family for a year, full of turkey and deer and whatever else they catch in season.  Not sure I could ever be one to pull the trigger or release the arrow, but it does not bother me that other people do.  The wild animals likely had a better quality of life than most of the factory-farm raised critters that end up in the meat section at your local grocery store.


----------



## Filter (Mar 18, 2015)

I'd hunt for food if I had to, but not for sport.


----------



## hey look a train! (Mar 18, 2015)

i am a full out hunter, i see any animal in season, if i have a tag i kill it plain and simple, however i am strongly against animal abuse and i would never harm an animal, unless they are in pain and there is no chance of them getting better... that's how my dog skully went... i did it myself... and im not proud of it... but regardless, i am a hunter and hunting helps keep populations under control and feeds families so i feel that being a furry and being a hunter are not connected, but if you abuse animals, you dont deserve the right to call yourself a fur


----------



## Gnarl (Mar 18, 2015)

My friends and I only hunt for food normally. In the case of brush wolves lately their population is getting out of hand and they are starting to attack farm animals. I take no pride in shooting them ( I to date have only shot to scare them away, but that may change soon as they are getting to bold). Two days ago they had a whole pack within a hundred yards of the house and they are known for attacking humans. The electric fence does not seem to be deterring them. If they harm that Bambi that was born in my woods a week ago, I will no longer shoot to scare.


----------



## Kodiak_KodaBear (Mar 18, 2015)

I've got the appropriate licensing and abide by laws. Rabbiting, small game/foul and what not on private farming land as part of a control programme. Never waste any part of the animal, even the furs go to a taxidermist and bone/waste to the dogs. I'm 100% against blood sports.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2015)

I only hunt the most dangerous game: _man!_


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 19, 2015)

Hunting fursuiters should be an accepted sport in texas.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 19, 2015)

I hunt sometimes, depending on the season I use a rifle or bow. I rather eat an animal who had a full life than one who lived in a box. Hunting is largely more humane than farmed meat.


----------



## Armored Chocobo (Mar 19, 2015)

I'd hunt furries, sure. 

At least their skin is easy to remove, just find the zipper.


----------



## Dvir (Mar 19, 2015)

Contradictory? nope.

Do I Hunt? yep!


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 19, 2015)

I've been deer hunting a few times but I never got the chance to bag anything.
The area I was hunting in had been gotten to by the logging folk and there were downed trees everywhere..
Also that year the population of Wolves had skyrocketed so a lot of the deer had been scared off or thinned out.
Not to mention the damn idiots driving their ATV's around while other people are hunting.


----------



## Dvir (Mar 20, 2015)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> I've been deer hunting a few times but I never got the chance to bag anything.
> The area I was hunting in had been gotten to by the logging folk and there were downed trees everywhere..
> Also that year the population of Wolves had skyrocketed so a lot of the deer had been scared off or thinned out.
> Not to mention the damn idiots driving their ATV's around while other people are hunting.



Major wolf problem here to, Hence why my State legalized hunting them.

its enough of a problem here that the populations of other wildlife have been decimated and wolf packs numbering 70 or more have been found by fish & game, and that isnt even going into the sheer size of some of the wolfs that have been bagged quite close to Boise. (think of a wolf the size of a small horse)
(I can post a photo of one large wolf killed near boise if site staff have no issue with it)


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 20, 2015)

wolf issue here too. people crying and whining about a cull (( poor wolfies!!!
meanwhile, the woodland caribou numbers are dwindling so much that there's a "herd" that consists of a single caribou.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Mar 20, 2015)

Sport hunting: we are all well aware than animals feel fear and pain. They've overcome great odds just to make it to adulthood. Then BAM it dies in a burst of pain_ for the lulz_.

I'm not talking about population control (which is often caused by decades of human interference in the first place) or hunting for food. 

This is stalking a bear, which has never directly or indirectly caused inconvenience to a person and shooting it with arrows or bullets for fun. There is no way to justify that. :/

If you enjoy stalking, why not take photographs? It requires tracking skill, understanding behaviour and stealth, with the end result of art you can share and educate the world with. Nothing had to suffer for your jollies.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 20, 2015)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> Sport hunting: we are all well aware than animals feel fear and pain. They've overcome great odds just to make it to adulthood. Then BAM it dies in a burst of pain_ for the lulz_.


That's not what sport hunting is.
BTW "sport" merely means entertainment, enjoyment, or skill. "Sport hunting" is hunting an animal like any other hunter.



Blackberry Polecat said:


> This is stalking a bear, which has never directly or indirectly caused inconvenience to a person and shooting it with arrows or bullets for fun. There is no way to justify that. :/


Conservation, carrying capacity, and legal hunting seasons necessitate bear hunting


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Mar 20, 2015)

That's not what sport hunting is.
BTW "sport" merely means entertainment, enjoyment, or skill. "Sport hunting" is hunting an animal like any other hunter.[/quote] Okay, thanks for the info.



Volkodav said:


> Conservation, carrying capacity, and legal hunting seasons necessitate bear hunting



Conservation? Unless you're paying the landowner to hunt on their land so they don't level it, I don't buy it.

Yeah, it's not hurting the bear population if controlled in seasons, but it is still nothing more than for the lulz. _Individual _animals suffer possible fear and pain for a few hours of fun for the hunter.
You can't claim to respect an animal, then hunt it down and kill it because... no one is stopping you.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 20, 2015)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> Conservation? Unless you're paying the landowner to hunt on their land so they don't level it, I don't buy it.


I don't have the energy to get into why hunting is a conservation effort, so here: https://dr6j45jk9xcmk.cloudfront.net/documents/3311/2014-ontario-hunting-regulations.pdf
Type in 83 in the box at the top and read page 83 to page 86. These pages will explain that shooting animals like bears isn't just unregulated blood-thirsty killing for no reason.



Blackberry Polecat said:


> _Individual _animals suffer possible fear and pain for a few hours of fun for the hunter.


Hours? More like... 10 seconds.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Mar 20, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I don't have the energy to get into why hunting is a conservation effort, so here: https://dr6j45jk9xcmk.cloudfront.net/documents/3311/2014-ontario-hunting-regulations.pdf
> Type in 83 in the box at the top and read page 83 to page 86. These pages will explain that shooting animals like bears isn't just unregulated blood-thirsty killing for no reason.
> 
> 
> Hours? More like... 10 seconds.



I meant hours of stalking and whatnot. I was trying to give more credit to the activity! x3
(I never suggested it's unregulated, I mentioned hunting seasons and licences.)

I have to go to work, but I'll read the link later, thanks.

---- 

*EDIT: *This is mostly from my knowledge of hunting in the UK. Grouse/pheasant shoots are a controlled and paid affair, often by the upper classes. 
It's supposed to be a regulated event that protects the environment.

Their arguments are that the groundskeepers protect the habitats of those birds for the year until the shoot.

 However, they delierately create a very limited and non-diverse environment best suited for those birds and little else. Only low lying bushes and certain grasses are allowed, any potential predators are chased out or illegally posioned-- our birds of prey species have been in decline/ nearly extinct for this very reason.

It's easy to just look and think "what a lovely habitat they are preserving", but it is a false environment that only serves as a farm for the birds year after year.


----------



## Dvir (Mar 20, 2015)

Blackberry Polecat said:


> That's not what sport hunting is.
> BTW "sport" merely means entertainment, enjoyment, or skill. "Sport hunting" is hunting an animal like any other hunter. Okay, thanks for the info.
> 
> 
> ...



um, what you are talking about is little different than the misconceptions the media keep dredging up about furries.

ask any hunter if it is "fun" to kill an animal, 99% will tell you no, sure thier is that deranged 1% that do think it is fun but they in most cases have mental issues.

as far as suffering of the animal you just killed goes, Hunters take FAR greater care than 90% of meat processing facility's to be certain their is little/no suffering on the part of the animal.

if you want to know one creature that intentionally will prolong suffering of their prey , look no further than the wolf, they prefer to eat thier prey while it is still alive. (and they also kill frequently just for fun[FAR more than Humans do])


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 20, 2015)

Every trapper and hunter I've ever spoken to when asked says that the excitement comes from either knowing that you've caught something, or successfully bagging a deer or whatever. There's no enjoyment in the death or blood, but "success of the hunt".

In some areas in Europe, they actually put some sort of twig in it's mouth (can't remember what it's called) to honor the animal and give it a "last meal" or something like that:
_"The name of the Branch Sign that is placed in the mouth of male cloven hoofed game, capercaille and blackcock is the "letzter Bissen" which literally means "last bite" and is a mark of respect to the game. The "SchÃ¼tzenbruch" or hunters/shooters branch is presented to a hunter after shooting cloven hoofed game, the fox, cock capercaillie and blackcock. It can also be presented for shooting badgers, although this is not always the case. The branch should be placed in the hat band on the left side of the hat and officially, should be worn until sunset on the day that the animal was harvested."_


----------



## Dvir (Mar 20, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Every trapper and hunter I've ever spoken to when asked says that the excitement comes from either knowing that you've caught something, or successfully bagging a deer or whatever. There's no enjoyment in the death or blood, but "success of the hunt".
> 
> In some areas in Europe, they actually put some sort of twig in it's mouth (can't remember what it's called) to honor the animal and give it a "last meal" or something like that:
> _"The name of the Branch Sign that is placed in the mouth of male cloven hoofed game, capercaille and blackcock is the "letzter Bissen" which literally means "last bite" and is a mark of respect to the game. The "SchÃ¼tzenbruch" or hunters/shooters branch is presented to a hunter after shooting cloven hoofed game, the fox, cock capercaillie and blackcock. It can also be presented for shooting badgers, although this is not always the case. The branch should be placed in the hat band on the left side of the hat and officially, should be worn until sunset on the day that the animal was harvested."_



Native Americans have similar Rituals they perform, some other hunters have also adopted some of those rituals as a sign of respect for the animal.


----------

